
Experimental Website Lets You Download Amazing House Blueprints for Free - tortilla
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/12/paperhouses-lets-you-download-a-high-design-house-for-free/
======
mephi5t0
Those cubes with square holes remind me indie game Fez :)

